# Does your betta tank have a heater?



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I was prompted to create this poll by a recent debate on heaters with a person on this forum. So, does your betta tank have a heater? Please answer the poll honestly.


----------



## KnownSyntax (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes, even in Arizona where it can get upward of 120 degrees outside my betta has a heater (even though it might only be really working in the fall/winter as the temperature stays around 78-80 in my house).


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yep. I have 16 tanks dedicated to my wild bettas, and they all have heaters in them. Electricity costs are also not pretty where I live.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Absolutely. If the ambient temperature fluctuates more than a degree or two a heater is needed....unless, of course, you don't mind compromising your Betta's immune system.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Yes my tank has a heater.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes it does! Just out of curiosity how DO you start a poll on the forum?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I think heaters are essential to betta keeping. you can forgo the filters and lights, but heaters are a must have


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Of course!! Everyone has a heater. I need to get new ones for Kip and Oscar. We have great electricity here so even with my lights, pumps, and heaters going the price doesn't go up!
Personally I wouldn't want to forgo a filter or light. Just me though.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

All of my tanks, including my non fish tanks have heaters. I have forgone lights, substrate or filter before. Some of my tanks are still unfiltered due to lack of plug space xD

I have a drafty house and so temperatures can fluctuate making them a must. 

My electric is about 180-200 in summer and 250-300 in winter.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes! In my opinion heaters and water conditioner are the two most important products for bettas.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I do, in the summer time I do unplug them since my tanks stay a lovely 76-78, even get up to 82 occasionally on the real hot days. I plug them back in when temps get lower than 70 in the tanks.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Both my tanks have heaters. Now that it's summer I'm considering removing them but don't want the temps to fluctuate. I haven't seen them come on in weeks.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Definitely.All my boys tanks have heaters.

I think it is important to leave them in (and on) permanently all year round for a nice constant stable temperature,even in summer temperatures go up and down.That is what's great about adjustable heaters,they only come on when needed.I hardly ever see them switch on much in summer.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Polkadot. I leave them on year-round; even when I don't use the air. In Middle Tennessee it's been in the upper 90s during the day and in the low 70s overnight. Fluctuating temps are why Southerners always have the sniffles....well, and the darned pollen. ;-)


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Absolutely. Bettas need a heater. All of mine have them. At the peak of summer when the temps are in the mid to high 80's and some days in the 90's I unplug them. But I still do keep an eye on the thermometers, regardless.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm wondering why people unplug their heaters in summer? I never do, even when we hit mid 40s (so around 113 degrees). My heaters simply don't come on until the water temperature of the tank drops low enough for it to be necessary, so there's no more risk of overheating than during times when the weather is cooler. Melbourne weather is too up and down even during summer for me to leave my heaters unplugged.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I bought a heater before I bought a betta. I keep my house at 74° year round, so I need a heater 24/7. I believe in climate control for myself as well as my fish.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

All of my tanks have heaters, though only one is left unplugged. The one I only plug in when the water temperature hits like 72-75 is an unadjustable so there is a risk of overheating.


----------



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

I had heaters in my tanks during the winter, but pulled them out at the beginning of this month because the water temperature has been stable in the house.


----------



## Dragonmage (Jun 20, 2015)

Absolutely. The tank may not be set up yet, but the heater was one of the first things I bought.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Gotta quote from an eBay seller who has gone up in my respect:

"MISCONCEPTION: Bettas can survive in room temperature water. This is true ONLY if your temp is around 75 degrees AND if you care about how long your betta lives. Bettas are from a tropical area of the world where it is warm. Cold water makes a betta sluggish and dull in color and according to biological studies bettas homed without the proper water temperature do not live as long as those homed with a low watt aquarium heater. You should also do at least a 50% water change every week and be sure to siphon out the uneaten food and waste DAILY."


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

All 3 of my tank have heaters. I leave them plugged in during the summer since I can't stand the heat and put the fan on at night. When I do that, my room drops from 82-85 to 67-69 overnight. So my heaters only go on during the temperature drop.


----------



## CatsRocks (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes, because even though the summers here are extremely hot, the winters are pretty cold :3


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

All 4 of my Betta Tanks have heaters.. the 2 5 gallons, the 20 gallon, and the 45 gallon...


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Yup! All 6 of my set up tanks have heaters, and the seventh (un-set up tank) will not have a betta in it til I have a heater.


----------



## Sereya (Jun 15, 2015)

All of my tanks have heaters, even the goldfish Coldwater tank has a heater to maintain a steady non fluctuating temp.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Aly Homewood (Jul 4, 2015)

No, I keep my bettas in a room heated to 78-82 degrees at all times, I keep heaters on hand in case I need them though.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes! have all heaters in my five tanks!


----------



## Soriel (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't have a heater in my tank. I live in Singapore which is 88 degrees, but I turn on the aircon at night to 77 degrees, I don't know what I should use in my tank. Heater sounds weird for a year-round tropical country like mine.


----------



## Soriel (Jun 26, 2015)

So I thought maybe I should have a mini heater for my betta at night when the air-con in on, and alot of the reviews have cases of exploding heaters. That sounds horrific!!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Some countries/places/circumstances mean a heater is not necessary. 

There is always the risk of a heater overheating (I think a heater actually exploding is going to be quite rare), but it does seem to be lessened if you invest in a quality heater. Non-adjustable heaters seem to overheat or underheat tanks more frequently than quality branded adjustable heaters do.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Soriel said:


> So I thought maybe I should have a mini heater for my betta at night when the air-con in on, and alot of the reviews have cases of exploding heaters. That sounds horrific!!!


You'd likely be good with a brand name adjustable heater. You'll want one that just turns off when the temperature is right. So when you don't have your AC on, your heater won't be on either. I don't need my heaters during the day in summer because of the heat, so my heaters simply don't turn on until it cools down.


----------



## Soriel (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks, I got a SERA 75 watts heater last night. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/sera-7000204-Sera-Watt-Heater/dp/B000G04LO0


----------



## burn84 (Apr 13, 2010)

Nope. I don't have a heater for my tanks at all. Since i live in Malaysia, a neighbor to Soriel, my room temperature doesn't fluctuate at all and since it is warm all year round, my tanks stay at a comfortable 78-80F.


----------



## FredDaBetta (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes!!!!!! There is a reason they are called tropical fish.:wink2:


----------

